# lvm fails after emerge -uD world

## vlow

hi guys,

obviously i forgot to run a etc-update after my last emerge -uD world and now when i boot, lvm fails due to missing libraries, i can't mount anything anymore, anyway to repair this ? 

thanks

edit: the missing file is libdevmapper-event.so.1.02

----------

## DONAHUE

have you run

```
lafilefixer --justfixit

revdep-rebuild
```

if not found

```
emerge lafilefixer
```

----------

## cach0rr0

the above should work, but you should boot from a livecd of some form and chroot (obv)

systemrescuecd should do the trick.

----------

